# Kindle 2 Sleep Backgrounds (Screensavers)



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

Now that it's been made available after a little bit of tinkering by clarknova (THANKS!), I thought this would be a good place to share sleep backgrounds.

Here's my collection which are a bunch of Nintendo related old-school box art and screen shots from title-screens and some in-game images. Of note are a couple stages of Super Mario Bros. that I've found the maps for, and cut them into a nice 600x800 picture ala below:










Anyways, share alike!

**updated 2009/03/05 - brightened images up, and added ingame screenshots and title screen shots of a lot of games **
http://christopherwu.net/files/kindle_screensavers_v2.zip


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info, unrequited. . . .you might re-post this in the pictures forum. . .there are a number of threads with screensavers there and some K1 owners might be interested as well.  We'll leave it here too in case there are further questions about HOW to do it!

Ann


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

FYI! Clarknova also posted this on the site when you read further into the thread:

*The files I uploaded will work for version 2.0, but not if you're already at 2.0.1, I'm trying to experiment with the headers to allow for any initial version, so I don't have to recode each one with the current version number -- like was possible on the K1.*

I think I'll wait till someone has it "all" figured out before I try this!


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

...it's completely stable for people who are still on 2.0.0 He even provides the source for what his update actually does, namely adds a directory in the \system folder that you can put images in to be read for sleep backgrounds.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

It was updated to include ALL versions now:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=380345#post380345

2.0.1 users rejoice! He's also tested the full uninstall which restores the proper checksums so that automatic updating can still continue. So you're in the clear with this.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

...updated first post with latest version with brighter pics, more pics!


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I changed the screen saves using this method after 2.0.1 and it works fine. There was a slight hiccough because I'm a Mac user and there were hidden files, but nothing difficult to fix.


----------

